

Ask HN: Does anyone use Opera browser? - mastar2323


======
tnorthcutt
This might be more useful as a poll:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2816500>

------
CaptainZapp
Yes,

On my Nokia N900.

It's far better then the default and it certainly beats Firefox in terms of
speed (massively)

------
uros643
On a Win98 machine I'm currently keeping alive (don't ask). It's the most
modern browser you can get on that platform.

------
GeoDeV
Yes, on all my PC's and my BB. Ever since FireFox crashed on me and lost all
my bookmarks.

------
sidmitra
Yes and for the past 10-12 years i think, from version 2!, and days of
altavista.

------
md81544
Yes, for testing! I like the easy way I can turn javascript on and off (F12)

------
makecheck
On my Android phone, yes. Not on the desktop.

------
isakib
Yes, sometimes on my Nokia but not in desktop

------
nsinreal
Yep, i use it on desktop.

